# Fat Girls Nude Boxing Tonite



## Zoom (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, the Duke of URL strikes again. I found a Japanese BBW art site that has some sort of comic about fat girls boxing nude. Definitely not for the slightly squeamish though; you may know about some of the hentai habits of Eastern art, and if you don't, you will upon seeing this.

http://pksp.jp/fatlove/alb.cgi?m=&o=1&ss=&ps=&km=&pp=1


----------



## Carrie (Oct 24, 2005)

"If the Bible has taught us nothing else -- and it hasn't -- it's that girls should stick to girl sports, such as hot oil wrestling, foxy boxing, and such and such."

- Homer J. Simpson




I simply couldn't resist.


----------



## Victor (Oct 24, 2005)

Carrie said:


> "If the Bible has taught us nothing else -- and it hasn't -- it's that girls should stick to girl sports, such as hot oil wrestling, foxy boxing, and such and such."
> 
> - Homer J. Simpson
> 
> ...



I simply couldn´t resist to watch your profile after seeing your avatar..... My eyes saw a sensual goddess in your Web, is no doubt, to do hot oil wrestling with you would be very well :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 24, 2005)

Victor said:


> I simply couldn´t resist to watch your profile after seeing your avatar..... My eyes saw a sensual goddess in your Web, is no doubt, to do hot oil wrestling with you would be very well :smitten:



Oh, _my_..... :desperatelyfanningself



Thank you.  :kiss2:


----------

